# Par la suite



## Elisabeth de Noruega

Como se traduciría en español "par la suite"? 
Gracias!!
Elisabeth


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour
Podría ser "a continuación", o "más adelante". Dependerá si lo que sigue es inmediato o un poco más lejano en el tiempo
Hasta luego, au revoir


----------



## afaf

como se traduzca " par la suite , vous....." 


Muchas gracias


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola afaf, ... por la siguiente o seguidamente, ... depende de que hables, da un poco mas de informacion
Ciao


----------



## peppobk

Si está a inicio de frase (Par la suite,...), para mi sería: "A continuación"


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

"Par la suite" se traduce en general por "más adelante".

A continuación indicaría en encadenamiento inmediato, correspondería más a "ensuite". 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Lisory

Hola

Lo que me extraña un poco es que "Par la suite" en francés no suele encabezar una frase si se trata de correspondencia comercial. O me equivoco ? 

Un saludo


----------



## jesucristogarcía

D'abord victimes de la progressive humanisation du territoire, ces prédateurs ont *par la suite *pâti des politiques volontaristes d'extermination mises en place...


Hola
ni "a continuación" ni "más adelante" me resultan muy claras en este contexto.
Será que hay más significados para la expresión.

GRACIAS.


----------



## Paquita

"luego" o "después" que completa lógicamente el  "d'abord'" de principio de frase...


----------



## Adardea

hola!!! alguien puede decirme como traducir exactamente "Par la suit".
 No hago un intento de traducción porque está al principio de la frase y parece independiente.

Muchas gracias


----------



## KekiJon

Hola a todos y todas,

Hago mi propuesta para "Par la suite": Tiempo después.

Por ejemplo:

Par la suite, il s'en alla ailleurs. / Tiempo después, se marchó a otra parte.

Saludos,

KekiJon


----------



## carlotalafargue

¿Puede significar en tu contexto _como respuesta/en consecuencia/ por (todo) ello..._?


----------



## Vialys

en el Robert Micro se traduce como *luego*, *enseguida* (après cela).
es todo lo que puedo decir.


----------



## Paquita

Vialys said:


> en el Robert Micro se traduce como *luego*, *enseguida* (après cela).
> 
> .


 
Ojo : "en seguida" o "enseguida" es "tout de suite, immédiatement" 
"Par la suite" no contiene este matiz de prisa : El Robert es demasiado pequeño todavía...

Añadiré = "a continuación".


----------



## pickis

"Posteriormente" creo que es una buena opción...
Saludos


----------



## comesdiu

J'ai besoin une signification convaicante pour *par la suite* dans le context:
"Un groupe d'hommes nouveaux, (...), s'empara du pouvoir, mais il continua, *par la suite*, d'assurer le fonctionnement des institutions scolaires, médicales et économiques."
Je ne sais pas comme la faire!!!


----------



## nakunorey

moi je traduis ça par a continuacion, je sais pas si c'est bon

par la suite fait référence à ce qui arrive, ce qui vient.

par suite = ensuite

ensuite je le traduis par luego ou despues.

en seguida contient une idée de conséquence je crois, à éviter, ou alors ça veut dire "tout de suite", ça doit dépendre des pays.

Le dico est d'accord avec moi pour "a continuacion"


----------



## Cenimurcia

¿por qué no usas "después"?, me parece que en este contexto, puede servir "pero después, siguió..."


----------



## comesdiu

Oui, je crois que vous avez raison.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mody

Hola a todos,

Normalmente, se suele utilizar también como "*en consecuencia*".

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Mody:



> Normalmente, se suele utilizar también como "*en consecuencia*".



No veo la relación entre "par la suite" (expresión de tiempo) y "en consecuencia".  Creo que confundes con "à la suite de", que sí se traduciría así.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Roxiiie

Bonsoir,
Comment traduiriez-vous "Désirant, par la suite, continuer mes études...."
"más tarde"? "posteriormente"?

PS : Pour le "désirant", est-ce correct si je met du gérondif?

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## alv

Tengo esta frase, la dice alguien que se puso a trabajar duro en un proyecto en una habitación, sin preocuparse de nada más :

"Des gens passaient dire bonjour et je ne m'en souvenais plus par la suite".

Yo la traduzco: "La gente pasaba a saludar y a partir de ahí ya no me acordaba más". Pero creo que esta traducción no expresa lo que quiere decir, que sería algo así como que "la gente pasaba a saludarme y a partir de ahí, me olvidaba de todo", o incluso "... y a partir de ahí, me olvidé de todo".

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Creo que este "en" se refiere al saludo de la gente. El que habla no se acordaba de la gente que lo saludaba.

Salvo si remite a otra cosa de una frase anterior...

La idea de no recordar podría explicarse porque está tan atento a su trabajo que no le hace caso a la gente.


----------



## alv

Paquit& said:


> Creo que este "en" se refiere al saludo de la gente. El que habla no se acordaba de la gente que lo saludaba.
> 
> Salvo si remite a otra cosa de una frase anterior...
> 
> La idea de no recordar podría explicarse porque está tan atento a su trabajo que no le hace caso a la gente.



Tiene sentido. Por lo tanto, podría traducirlo como: ¿"La gente pasaba a saludar y a partir de ahí ya no me acordaba más de ellos"?.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Para mí, sí. Espera confirmación por si acaso.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- _par la suite_ es _más adelante_, no tiene (para mí) esta idea de inmediatez que le da tu traducción.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## virtualemotion

Tienen razón. El hombre olvida de que la gente vino a saludarle.


----------



## alv

Gracias a todos.


----------



## anln83

Yo, de francesa, hubiera dicho : "la gente pasaba a saludar(me?) y más adelante, no me lo acordaba."

No sé qué les parece...

Qué pasen todos un buen domingo,

Anne-Hélène


----------



## Sigurd Hinojosa

*Par la suite*
_Por consiguiente _


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:



Sigurd Hinojosa said:


> *Par la suite*
> _Por consiguiente _


 
Si lees el hilo desde el principio, verás que _par la suite_ no significa *por consiguiente* (*par conséquent* en francés).


----------



## alexlosabe

*Nueva pregunta*​
hola a todos

Yo también tengo ese problema a ver si me pueden ayudar con el equivalente  de par la suite en este parrafo.
- Pour le moment, vous pouvez considérer les prix FF.HT. FOB  des réservoirs de stockage d ´eau potable versions 20 m3 et 5 m3 comme valides même si nous devions par la suite vous livrer ces capacités dans des dimensions légèrement différentes de celles des modèles standards.

Gracias 

*** Norme 2 : une seule question par fil.
Gévy (modératrice) ​


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Par la suite, en tu texto, ya es una expresión de tiempo: *a continuación, luego, más adelante*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mjmo

En lo sucesivo


----------



## rastasim

Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con este texto:

Ce dont le Tiers Monde a besoin, c'est d'une révolution de ses institutions. Les révolutions de la dernière génération furent, dans l'ensemble, politiques. Un groupe d'hommes nouveaux, avec leurs propres justifications idéologiques, s'empara du pouvoir, mais il continua, *par la suite*, d'assurer le fonctionnement des institutions scolaires, médicales et économiques; seule, la clientèle a parfois changé, mais comme les institutions ne se sont pas modifiées, les clients sont toujours aussi peu nombreux. 

Lo que el Tercer Mundo necesita es una revolución de las instituciones. Las revoluciones de la última generación fueron, en general, políticas. Un grupo reciente de hombres, con unas justificaciones ideológicas propias, toma el poder, para seguir, a partir de entonces, velando por el funcionamiento de las instituciones educativas, médicas y económicas; la clientela solo cambia por momentos, pero como las instituciones no han cambiado, los clientes siguen siendo pocos.

**** Hilo dividido. Martine (mod...) tampoco la frase _mais il continua, par la suite,...
Toda ayuda es válida
gracias_


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Para entender "par la suite", debes rectificar la traducción de "mais" que no es "para" sino "pero": pero que continuó luego...
Ver este hilo sobre la expresión: **** Gracias, los hilos han sido undios. Martine (Mod...)

Nota: "nouveaux" está en plural por lo que no puede referirse a "groupe".


----------

